

JavaScript JVM Runs Java - bane
http://developers.slashdot.org/story/11/11/21/0454254/javascript-jvm-runs-java

======
bane
I tried to link to the original source at
[http://www.i-programmer.info/news/167-javascript/3360-javasc...](http://www.i-programmer.info/news/167-javascript/3360-javascript-
jvm-runs-java.html) but it was immediately (and I mean immediately) killed.
What gives?

BTW, code is at <https://github.com/nurv/BicaVM>

